# [How To] Install A Screen Guard



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Installing a screen guard can be one of the easiest, but at times very frustrating. 

I have put together a How To guide that may help you in the process of installing a screen guard. 

Click HERE for the guide. 

-Bane Tech.


----------

